# 15% off Purchase of Tech theater books at PLSN Bookshelf



## gafftaper (Dec 3, 2013)

The PLSN Bookshelf has a deal between now and the end of the December. Use the code: 15OFFRULES to save 15% on all books. SO many awesome books to choose from.


----------

